# Soft flooring they can't chew?



## ZoeStevens (Jul 15, 2013)

Is there such a thing? I've tried rubber mats and tiles and they dig and bite as it. They don't eat it, they just destroy it and make a mess. I cover with newspaper to give them other stuff to do and it mostly does deter them, but I'd like to find some kind of flooring with a little give to it, that they can't chew through. My one of my rabbits is prone to sore hocks so I don't want him right on the tile floor.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 15, 2013)

What about a rug or carpet? There's no guarantee that they'll chew it just because they chew the rubber. But of course it's possible they will. No way to know until you try.


----------



## ZoeStevens (Jul 15, 2013)

I thought of that, but I am trying to find something that will resist liquid as we are still working with litter training. It is possible that the material I seek does simply not exist. I thought of maybe a rolling chair mat over the rubber mat. But I'm not sure how much give that would have.


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 15, 2013)

You will be hard pressed to find a material that is soft, but also not chewable. If the rabbit is prone to sore hocks on any hard surface, that mat over carpet may still not work, as would using rubber mats like horse stall mats, while their rubber and have give (if you weight a few hundred lbs) their still hard. And for a very determined bunny, still chewable under the right circumstances.


----------



## Troller (Jul 15, 2013)

Rubber Horse Stall Mats. Quite heavy yes, but cool to lay on, semi-soft, easy to clean and durable. I've seen my Flemish chew the edges a little bit but they get bored of it after a while and leav it be. I like laying in on it myself. The only downside is its heavy, nearly a 100lb. But I like it so much I got another one.


----------



## akane (Jul 16, 2013)

Mine destroyed puzzle trailer mats but haven't touched true horse stall mats. The ones I pull muscles dragging by a corner and are several inches thick. I have 3 colonies on them and not a single chewed spot.


----------



## albo (Jul 23, 2013)

I just put in an order for polymax flooring.

http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplie...01&langId=-1&division=FarmTek&productId=20251

I haven't used it yet, but it looks promising.


----------



## ZoeStevens (Aug 15, 2013)

In the end, I used a rolling chair mat over a rubber foam play mat. It works great! No sore hocks. I was afraid the chair mat would be too slick, but they do fine on it. I know this because after a month or so of lost "out of cage" privileges" (for litter training), they had a hard time on the hardwood floor.


----------

